# Stimming Question



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone had any advice or info on stimming?

I am at the London Womens Clinic Cardiff on the egg share scheme. Today I had a scan to see how I am progressing with the stimming injections. I am currently on 250 puregon & have been injecting it for 5 days so far. Anyway, on the scan today, my ovaries were still on the "quiet" side, with 2 follicles on my left & they think maybe 6 on my right, but they are too small to be measured. The Nurse has upped my doseage of Puregon to 350 from tonights injection. I am back at the clinic on Friday for another scan. Do you think that the follicles will have grown or produced more by then? 

I am feeling a bit dissapointed to be honest, I was hoping for a better result at todays scan. 

My treatment plan also only has me stimming for 1 week   Is this normal? I do know a few ladies who stimmed for at least 10 days to 2 weeks.

Sorry, I have gone on a bit. I hope there is someone who can give me some advice, personal story or reassurance to my question

Thanks girls  

Love Debz xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello hun

I too stimmed with 250iu puregon,Really ur still in early stages to be flooded with follies and have plenty of time to get lots more and yes a lot of girls i have heard have made a difference with upped meds,Sumone called Mrsredcap will most likely see ur post and reasurre u as she had her puregon upped and went onto having lots more follies then she started off with from first scan.You have aprox 6 follies already although they might not be all that big at the moment but like i say they still got more time to grow and i think u got a good little start there.Hope the upped doesage does the trick for u and puts ur mind at rest and u get fab results from ur next scan
goodluck hun u will be fine 
GROW FOLLIES GOW!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Debz  

Endometriosislass is right.

I started on 200iu Puregon and was a slow responder. At my first scan I had 9 follicles, four on one side and five on another...They too were small.

They upped my Puregon to 300iu and they grew. In the end I had 12 follies and got 11 eggs.

I stimmed for 10 days. It really depends on how responsive you are to the drugs...some may have to stimm that little bit longer.

Don't worry hunny...with the increased dose your follies will grow. 

Sending you lots of Follie growing    

Vicki x


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

hi im stimmin at the moment i went on monday for my 1st scan ti was my 8th day i had 17 follies,[they upped my dose to 225, went back today 14 are a good size but the rest still too small so got to go back on friday. everyone is different on different strengths of drugs i asked today how long id be till e/c they told me everyone is different and probably  be early next week. iv been stimmin now for 10 days!
so dont worry you will be fine the upped drugs will help you along xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    
luv shelly


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks lovely lot  

You have put my mind at ease. It is early days yet. 

Fingers x'd that there are a few more seen at tomorrow's scan eh

Thanks again  

Debz xx


----------

